# What's wrong and why as fast it is going ?



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hello !
Yesterday evening like every day I went to my basement where I keep my mice to feed and look after them .
Unfortunately I saw my best buck at my breed very weak - like he is going to die, he almost didn't move , before that he was healthy, very big -well built and chubby mouse. My last visit before yeaterday was 20 hours before. During this time my healthy best breed PEW buck changed in very sick mouse  
Not only this mouse got sick, similar thing happened to my red doe and a few days ago the same happened with my chocolate sable buck, but not as fast and not as suddenly. 
I am very upset :evil:
There are some photos of those sick mice:

http://img205.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=p9251498.jpg

Mice which were living with these sick mice all are healthy in very good condition. Those 3 mice are from 3 different cages, from the other places in my stud.
I don't know what's this and why it is going so fast ?
Can anyone answer me ? have you ever had a case like this ?
This is my third case like this, but the last one was long time ago (last year) it was also buck and the first case was about one and half year ago and it was also adult buck...

Best regards, Tom


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Are they perhaps very dehydrated? Check their water bottles to make sure that they are working properly.

Other than that, it is possible they have a parasite, try treating them with iver-on (or another treatment if you have something).

I have had mice with a working water bottle, just not be able to push the ball in properly to get the water. (though another cage of mice could) so deffinately check their water bottles. Another good way to tell if they're dehydrated is to pinch their skin. If it does not snap back into place, they are likely dehydrated. Also, if they lick your hand if there is water on it, they are probably dehydrated.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Mine are droppinig like flies at the moment, seem to be an outbreak of scours which is basically diarroeah (spelling??). Do the have dirty vent and tail areas?


----------



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

Rhasputin, honestly I do not breed mice for 1 day  so I am sure they aren't dehydrated, they have full water bottles 24h per day. If they would have a parasite I think it couldn't happen as fast and their cage-mates would be also sick. Mice in my stud are deworming from time to time.
Ian they haven't dirty tails I think, but I will check it today to make sure.


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

ian said:


> Mine are droppinig like flies at the moment, seem to be an outbreak of scours which is basically diarroeah (spelling??). Do the have dirty vent and tail areas?


Sorry to side track but glad you mentioned that. I had that about a month back, put it down to a bad batch of oats as otherwise it appeared out of no where as no new mice in or anything. Mice were culled, bit of arrowroot in the food as a just in case for the others and all is well once more.

To the OP, is there any respiratory problems? Any stuffling or anything? As they appear hunched in the pics.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Ive had it once or twice in the past, often losing one or two of the young mice (around 5 weeks old). This time round its been a few more mice and slightly older. The root seems to have been in my running on does tank, they have since been placed with bucks as healthy does and are now dying and spreading it to other tanks which is just bad luck I think. I hope Ive managed to control the spread now but it just takes time to see.

Tom: Have you quarantined or culled the affected mice? I would recommend that as your first action but Im sure you wuold have done so already. As Rhasputin said make sure they are well hydrated and all you can do is wait until they get better. Others will come on and advise of different herbal remedies and things which I dont always buy into but some swear by the reuslts so worth a thought.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Rhasputin said:


> Other than that, it is possible they have a parasite, try treating them with iver-on (or another treatment if you have something).


my very first action would be to take this advice and treat every animal for external parasites if only to rule it out as a possibility.Mites come out under the cover of darkness and can literally suck an animal of it's life blood over night.I do mine every four months as part of my routine after an experience like yours.


----------



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

Ok, I will take this advice, but I think these mice althoughwill die, they almost can't move  I think I should cull them, because they are in a big pain.
I checked and they aren't dehydrated .
I am just happy that all of them left me some offspring.
Anyway I remember that PEW buck was dewormed by iver-on almost 2 months ago, I think that choco sable buck also.

Thanks for comments, friends  
It is very sad and is happenind as suddenly - this is the worst that I can nothing do :roll:

I have the other question to you breeders (I don't want to make new thread).
So from the last show in Poland I came back happily with BIS 1 and BIS 2. Mice which won they were PEW siblings, buck and doe.
Best in show doe started to sneezing a few days after show and her 2 sisters which lived with her also a few days late. I hoped that she's only cold, but unfortunately... I still hope she and her sister which she infected will get better, but they aren't. they aren't loosing weight but they are sneezing and wheezing very loudly. They are quarantined of course.
I don't know what to do with this problem.
What is the reason they got sick ? Is it possible to treat it in any way ??


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Sometimes, traveling with mice can cause them to get stressed, and they can get sniffles just from traveling and being up and about and in a high level of excitement. I would keep an eye on them, and treat them with antibiotics if it doesn't clear within 2-3 days.


----------

